#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Aρχιτεκτονικός φωτισμός (φυσικός)

## Efpalinos

Παρουσίαση θεμάτων, προβληματισμών ακόμη και ερωτήσεων που αφορούν αποκλειστικά το *φυσικό φωτισμό* κτιρίων. Επιμέρους πληροφορίες που είναι χρήσιμα στη περιγραφή κάποιου θέματος είναι:

1. Είδος, κατηγορία κτιρίου
2. Χρήση χώρων
2. Γεωμετρία, όγκος (κατόψεις, τομές, όψεις)
4. Προσανατολισμός
5. Γεωγραφικές συντεταγμένες
6. Υλικά κατασκευής, χρωματισμοί
7. Περιβάλλον (φυσικό, τεχνητό)

Μερικές γενικές πληροφορίες σε αυτό το σύνδεσμο 
Το ίδιο αρχείο και στα downloads εδώ: φως και φωτισμός

----------


## Efpalinos

Οι παράγραφοι* 5* &* 6* του* άρθρου 11* του *Κτιριοδομικού Κανονισμού* που αφορούν τη  επάρκεια *άμεσου* και* έμμεσου φυσικού φωτισμού* στα κτίρια, εφαρμόζονται και ελέγχονται στη πράξη? Αν ναι, τότε σε ποιες περιπτώσεις? (π.χ. μόνο σε δημόσια κτίρια και ιδρύματα)

----------

